# The 2001 Prairie 400 4x4 Rebuild - Help Wanted And Needed!



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Sup guys, New to MIMB. I got a 2005 BF 750, 2" lift, 27" executioners, HMF Full exhaust, snorkeled relocated radiator, the works, Fun toy. (Im a motocrosser, I traded my two babies for her to make trails on the farm) 

Long story short, Riding it got me back into ATVs and lord and behold, I buy a 4000 lb Viper Synthetic BluSteel winch off ebay, install it, and use it to haul my 2001 Rusted rain-torn shredded Kawasaki Prairie 400 4x4 out of the woods. And lets be real, 4-5 years of sitting in the woods not running and destroyed by a 15 year old with no license, with no cover to protect it from weather, She was in bad shape. (Put it this way, Even the seat was off with the air box cover off during this time.)


Yeah. Well that 15 year old is now 24. And has a love for machines and his toys. And rebuilds them, After riding my new BF, Im going to rebuild the Prairie I grew up on (And destroyed).

Im going to be upfront, My knowledge of prairies is little to none. I rebuild MX bikes, 2 and 4 stroke. I deal with top ends and chains and cluthes, Not ever a automatic, 4x4, belt driven.This will be my first ATV attempt ever. So I will be asking for lots of help  This is by far not a HOW TO rebuild a prairie, I have absolutely no idea what the hell I'm doing.


Anyway, Ill get pictures later up, For now lets start with problems.

Where to begin. Shes in bad shape, The only thing I know thats good is the K&N air filter, that was never used that was sitting for 1 year. I cleaned it and resprayed it with K&N oil filter goodies.

Problems when I last rode her.

Rides for maybe 4-5 mph, and wont go after faster, pops, unless you give throttle veryyyy slowly to gain speed, kinda like the belt wont grip or catch or needs replacing in general? Stator?


Tonight I shall begin taking pictures, and taking apart the carb. Until I can dig in the motor completely, I will be doing simple stuff. Ordering parts of the simplest stuff. Belts, Brake pads, jets, and my favorite... Rims and tires (and lift kits).

So 2 things I would loveee to have.

1. Suggestions on where to start on breaking her down and what to look for to get her running again.


2. Where in the hell can I buy aftermarket parts for a prairie.. I cant find anything anywhere.. Let alone a service manual.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

And here comes the damage... Lemme know what you guys think 

From the damage I can tell I definately need new front boots, (one is torn on left, but im replacing both) Or I may just end up getting new axles all together sense im lifted this and putting bigger tires, those oem old rusted puppies will snap in a heart beat I'm sure.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

The electricals seem to be clean and in working order. Although I do remember no matter what happened my battery would never hold a charge (its a new battery) So somethings weird with the charging part. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

And my other toys, my second project is my pw 80 dirt bike i grew up on, again trashed like my prairie, I rebuilt it, all i gotta do is add wheels 


And of course, the 2005 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 4x4i Real Tree Edition

2" lift, 27" Executioners wrapped around ITP's, Full HMF exhaust, viper max 4000 synthetic Blu Steel. This is the reason for the prairie rebuild. And of course, Sentimental Value.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

What did the oil look like? I wouldn't try to turn the crank till you get some oil on them pistons and let them soak. I'm sure you'll have to tear into the engine though for sure since the breather box has been getting filled with water everytime it rains and going through the Carb to the motor. Just hope the aluminum case isn't coroded on the inside.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya things I already ordered, new oil filter, oil, spark plugs, brake pads for front (havent torn back out yet, gonna do one thing at a time) etc, tune up stuff. and a carb rebuild kit.


Aint no telling what that oil looks like, probably white and chunk for sitting and water. We shall find out later tonight.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

sounds like your gonna be busy for a while. be sure to take plenty of pics


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sure all wheel bearings will need to be repacked as well. Those old prairies are tough. I have a '98 that's been used and abused but still runs decent. The strut springs are notorious for sagging. You might consider replacing them once you get it running.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, Gonna take plenty of pictures, so i can study at night and such. (I always seem to do that with my projects and such.) More along the lines of a rebuild journal for myself.

Found some axles on Ebay for 100 bucks a pop, brand new from Gambit Power?

I replaced my back left axle on my brute force 750 I snapped with Gambit Power, Its hanging in so far comes with 1 year warrenty  So I may be replacing both axles, as well as all joints.

REALLY want an exhaust for this, But I cant find any aftermarket anywhere, not even simple slip-ons.

So far I've purchased, Carb rebuild kit, Brakes, And the Tool kit that comes with the prairie new, (I lost my like a week after I got mine brand new, I guess I forgot to latch it back in that box and is somewhere along the gas line from VA to NC somewhere from where I use to ride as a chap and give this thing hell.  Always wanted another set, but never could find em, find a used set on ebay last night for 8 bucks.


Ima have to find a front fender some where. If anyone has an used prairie parts and wanna sell em swing me a PM, I may be interested.

So far the battery wont keep charged, I remember that part, I did some research, Regulator need replacing? There fairly cheap on ebay too, Anyway, Ill take pictures like a mofo, Ill keep everyone updated as I'ma need all the help I can get.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Carb pics and Intake box pics, and intake port of the cylinder head pic.



The intake box was mother effin nasty(not lieing, I found dead bird in it), Cleaned it out and cleaned the never used K&N air filter.

Jets were nasty, everything has "goo" on it, used an entire can of carb cleaner, cant wait for the carb rebuild kit to come in.


K&N filter looked good, just dirty and faded and dirt and leaves and ****, cleaned it with K&N air cleaner, then sprayed the K&N oil on it, looks brand new.


So carb rebuild coming along so far well, Only problem is the TOP of the carb, Those screws are striped so I cant get into it as of it, but I dont see why that would be all effed up.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres a few of the filter, and the top of the engine looking down at it in the back (kinda like looking down at the seat, but without the seat and all the intake stuff in the way)


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Oops! Forgot, heres pics of bottom of carb, and float bowl.

And also, When I was taking the breathing plastic pipe (the one bottom of air box, the one that says PRAIRIE 400 on it, there was a thick looking washer type thing in there, like restricting air flow, Like it was literally in the pipe freely, Why the hell is that there? Non the less, I took it the hell out.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Took valve cover off the just to take a pek inside, so far looks clean...

Rebuilt carb, cleaned air filter and air box and reassembled.

Looking good so far.

I had to rip the back break cable in other to get to the belt cover. I have no idea where to begin with belts so I took pics and maybe you guys can help me

I got a new battery, charged it, and plugged it up and started it (not running obviously with no gas) just wanted to see what would happen with the belt.
it turns fine, moves both, but its lots of slack in the belt, is that normal? Is that why before i would have to accelerate very slowly to gain speed and never punch it?


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

and heres more...


oh I got tired of looking at my bf750 being clean. Sooo..


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyway, the belt, how is it catching? I mean its on those two drums, the one i have picture of it has no teeth for the belt to grab kidna like a sprocket on mx bikes, Is it spose to be that smooth?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Under power the front drum (sheaves) squeeze together to grab the belt. The belt should have some slack (deflection) but I'm not sure how much the Prairie should have.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a video on here somewhere (posted by NMKAWIERIDER, I believe) that shows a Brute running with the CVT cover off. It will help you understand how the clutch system works.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Got to the front brakes today and boy were they rusted, the brake pads were of course worn through (I drove it without brakes for like... 2 years)

The round pusher rod looking piece was rusted stuck so I couldnt push it to get the new brake pads in, I found a steel pipe and it fit perfectly to match it, Drenched it in PB Blaster, and hammered away and it broke free, So the front left brake is ready to roll soon, I just have to some how break into the master cylinder part, The two screws that hold the resivor cap is stripped beyond belief and I have no idea how ima get in.


The bleeders are so rusted, and filled with rust and mud as the rubber nipple was off the entire time. I wish I took pictures but forgot, But I got them bleeding again, and cleaned to almost new, i wish i took pictures, Anyway, I screwed up as I bought "brake pads" off ebay, I thought it was a "pair" as in set for two front brakes, but instead of just one front brake, So I gotta order more, Gonna work on breaking into the back brakes later on. So Ima wait on the order as I can get front and back brakes cheaper as a combo.

So far the project is coming along very smoothly.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

And I broke into the back breaks, Check it out... It was this bad.


I gotta somehow get that off so I can get to the back brake pads.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

looks like its coming along pretty good


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out big guy!

She is coming along nicely, Carb rebuilt, airbox back together in place, got my new ngk spark plugs in the mail yesterday, Just gotta get into that back brake so I can put the back brake pads, if not thats fine. (I rode like 2-3 without brakes anyway, having front brakes would be a gift from alone haha, Front brakes will be good to go, (ordering a new master cylinder from a 97 model thats in great condition (Mine is not, and the resivor screws are stripped so bad its rediculous)

Im draining the oil and antifreeze and refilling it up and putting my new oil filter in and today will be the first time she fires in a lonnngggg timeeee.

Can anyone link me something reguarding slack in belts? I dont know how much slack is spose to be in my belt for my prairie. Im afraid its to much slack


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Totally off topic.

Im an uncle to one awesome 3 year old out of his mind mud in my blood spawn nephew. Thats the kiddo Im rebuilding my pw 80 I grew up on for im to ride.



My sister was having another baby and it has premature lungs  It has low oxygen levels and now is being hooked up to a ventilator and the doc says 50% chance to live  Im not a religious guy myself I guess, but if any of you are or what, Add my little buddy to your prayer list or something  His name is Tyler Bryson Crutchfield.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Striker said:


> Totally off topic.
> 
> Im an uncle to one awesome 3 year old out of his mind mud in my blood spawn nephew. Thats the kiddo Im rebuilding my pw 80 I grew up on for im to ride.
> 
> ...


 
Prayers sent out.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Consider it done. Very sorry to hear that. Keep us informed on how your little buddy is doing.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man, I couldnt be around kids today. (I work at a school) thinking of the little guy, so I took the day off and worked on the prairie to keep my mind busy.

Good news around 345 mom called me saying the new doctor said hes positive its nothing. and that hes never ever lost a baby to this. He kinda even laughed at the situation. not totally out of the woods yet, but he said its nothing. I feel so much better about that

Even more good news. Working on it all day i got alot done, and decided to fire her up after I changed the fluids.

And geuss what.






Yesssss. I put the belt cover on, I threw the warped tires and no brake pads brake calipers on and bent the rubber dirt protects over and stepped on them (im taking them off and they are rusted and were going to pop my tires haha) and crusied around and oh man fun. No front fender was even more fun about it, I felt like I was on a power fast tractor haha.


Totally went through creeks, shes ran fine.

Only thing to do now is spend the money to buy front fender and a muffler, and new tires and rims, and maybe a new tie-rod and some how get the back brakes and foot pedel for brake done. ( i had to brake alot of that stuff, I still cant even get to the back brakes as the cover for the brake pad (the thick metal one not the thin metal one, see picture)). And Im done! I even went through some creek trails I made with the brute force, Was so **** fun and brought back memories haha.



ALSO WATCH THE VIDEO, SOMEONE LET ME KNOW IF THAT BELT SLACK IS TO LOOSE.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet job! Be carefull without the muffler. It might be possible to burn the exhaust valve without back pressure. I'd change the fluids and filter again now that youv'e run it some. Get it warm before you drain the oil. Good idea to do the diff's as well. It's amazing how stout the Single cylinder Kaw's are. There is a great post on here: http://www.kawasakimotorcycle.org/forum/ about modding the rear brake to a disc setup. Go ahead and get a book from Kawasaki, it will be a huge help. The manual shows how to adjust the belt deflection (slack). Something you need to keep an eye on with the BF as well. Did you get any water out with the lubes when first drained? My fear for you is what condition are the internal bearings in, I would expect some condensation at least after sitting outside for so long. Might want to take it easy on it for a while. If a bearing lets go in the motor or trans when youv'e got it wound up it's gonna shred. If it happens puttin around you might get it shut off in time to still have something fixable. I live in Petersburg and we go to Slades farm in Surry to ride. Anywhere around South Hill, open to the public? And if you decide to part with that jewel let me know, I'm looking for an old bike for the kids to ride.
Jim


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Sure thing! Ill think about it!

Ya a public place kinda, The gasline, Owned by the government kinda so if you stay on that your good and its tons of creeks to go through and huge holes. (I think its blocked off alot now due to private owners i havent riden there in years)

I ride on my parents property, got about 70 acres, Ive got hugeeee holes, one will bury my brute force completely under water


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

can you link me the disc brake setup? I tried searching cant find it.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here ya go. Forgot to mention prayers in for the little one. Here's the link go to page 2 for the part on the brakes. You'll have to join to see thepics.
Jim

http://www.kawasakimotorcycle.org/forum/kawasaki-atv-mule/113028-bought-fixer-r-upper-klf400b.html


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! I looked and signed up, No pics really, and most of em are imageshack that expired. 

And bad news on my brake pads, They send me 3 rear brake pads instead of 2 fronts, and 1 rear. 


Two sad faces in a post is not cool. I've had a horrible day, LETS END THIS IN AN AWESOME YOUTUBE MUSIC VIDEO! (Ive had alot of beers)


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Just ordered an OEM muffler, first time in my entire life doing that, I feel so stupid but I cant find a slip on for it. and if I do its a 350+$ supertrapp that is same sound as oem.



Also, Bikebandit.com is where I get all my hard to find oem parts.


They no longer make/sell the front fender of a prairie, so anyone have any other sites or used fender?

What other years will match the prairie 400 2001.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

x2 prayers sent out for Tyler


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks mate 

So far everythings going good with the little guy, our new doctor for him absolutely knows what hes doing and says hes never lost a baby yet, makes of feel comfy, as well as hes not on the ventilator as much and lungs have developed more and can breathe on his own alot more now.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to hear the news about Tiny Tyler!!! Check this out they are still showing the fender. They usually don't show the part number if not available. Give em a call. Check the P/N for all the years made and I bet you will find they are all the same. The 300 will fit but its air cooled and just a little different I believe.Seems to me I read a post some where and thats what the guy wound up doing. I have all the pics from that post send me your e-mail and I'll get em to ya.
Jim


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet!


[email protected] is my email. You can send there.

I found a place that does have the front fender for my year and model, so i picked it and checked out so im 99% sure they got it.

Ordred new a muffler as well OEM 


So...about 350-400$ worth of OEM parts , Id so rather have better quality aftermarket ones  BUT! Its ok. As long as shes going. Trying to find the best and cheapest wheel/tire kit

I already know Ima go with the ITP delta rims like I have on the bruteforce, They are cheap, Steel, and I think look great. More of a "No show All Go" look.



Once I get the fender and muffler on your gonna see a HUGE change in pictures/videos. Still trying to figure out what Ima do about that back brake, Ill have front brakes, but no back, which isnt an issue, but I enjoy having back brakes.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

I noticed btw today, I got a bend tie rod end.

My front wheels are kinda like this |----/

But not THAT bad but its bad.

So I searched on ebay, Prairie tie rod ends.


Im sorry but these look awesome, Im thinking about buying some aftermarket tierods now


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ASR-...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item53e7009f58


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Accidently ordered TWO sets instead of one, Dern it, I hope they refund me one set before shipping out.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

You sure they aren't just out of adjustment? Mine looked like that when I first picked it up. Had to adjust em. Email sent.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Nah its definately bent to hell haha.

Besides, they are all rusted up and rubber looks like its seen its last of days.

so for that price to replace both of em for 80-90$ with a neat gold look too it I was sold


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure the racer guys might chime in with quality comments, but for your application they look good to me. If they have a set for the P360 I'm gonna get some too.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

This guy might have the brake parts you need, http://www.kawasakimotorcycle.org/f...arting-out-mint-bayou-400-4x4-bad-engine.html
Jim


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

And the front brake project is complete, with a master cylinder from a 97, which doesnt have the electrical terminals I geuss for the rear brake light, oh well, I never cared for rear brake like anyway.

As well as a new gambit power front left axle.

So far coming along nicely, waiting on the front fender and muffler. Ive very proud of my self with these brakes, I wish I took before pics of them, the rust, and the rust in the bleeders and I got all that out. Also water proof atv green greased all the bolts on left side, might do right for heck of it, squeaky free and lubricated


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Now I need the electrical muddies to chime in.

My next fix is to do electrical system because theres something wrong as Ive gone through 2-3 batterys

the batterys will not stay charged
ill recharge them as well to fully charged, and even when charged, with the lights on, running engine, the lights pulseate, like the battery isnt pushing the lights the engine is.

Bad stator? Bad Rectifer?


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Out with the old bent tie rods, and in with the new gold straight ones.
Still need to strained it up perfectly, gonna do that tomorrow.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Projects coming along nice.You weren't kidding when you said bent were ya? I like those new tie rods. Gotta send the guy you got em from dimensions from the P360. He's gonna try and hook me up. Yeah one or both of those charging system bits are bad. Find a manual on ebay you will need that to diagnose the problem. Try searching the site where I sent ya for the rear brake mod too lots of discussion there on charging problems. You may figure it out from searching there.
Jim


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya Jim, the guy where I ordered my tie rods from was SUPER nice, and can hook you up im sure, And yeah they were super bent, Im geussing I hit something in my younger days and forgot 

But the new ones look great, project coming along great, just waiting on the muffler then I'm start driving her, and hopefully my front fender comes in, for some reason I have no record on my bank statements from where I even ordered it so I may not have fully hit checkout like an idiot. I hate ordering OEM parts cause it takes FOREVER to get here.


But worth the wait while I put on other stuff, The muffler is on thing keeping me from riding (Dont wanna burn up the exhaust valves)

Ima post on the forums on that other site Jim to see if anyone has anything for these rear brakes. I got new rear brake pads, and Im pretty sure Ill be able to get into it today, but I still want disc brakes, The prairie drum brakes are forever horrible, I rememeber when I was like 16 I had it serviced and had new rear brakes put in, within weeks my rear brakes were shot.


ALSO Electrical update, I got a regulator from a 99 prairie I think, or a 97, forgot, non the less, It was like 20$ so I said the hell with it and bought it. Turns out I replaced that and the headlights dont pulsate anymore, so we shall see if this fixes the battery going dead over amount of days.



Also update on Tyler, The little guy arrived home a few days ago (Not telling anyone around town I believe so we can keep germs out for a little longer and let the little guy grow). He looks very muslcer haha, I hate to be the person that pisses him off when hes 20 years old or so, cause he looks like he has his dads genetics, just big and jacked. hah Hes doing GREAT, And thanks for everyones prayers!

So Ill have my brute force, Rebuilding this prairie for my old man to ride, and ill have my little pw 80 I grew up on im almost done rebuilding, (need wheels and hubs,) for my little 3 year old nephew (Definately gonna need training wheels, hes out of his mind, I rode him on my brute force playing round and he hammers the throttle and wont let go, so its gonna be 5 years before he gets on that pw80 haha) Working on having a family of mud in my blooders , maybe Ill rebuild something else for Tyler to ride when hes older with Lucas.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad to hear about Tyler!!!! Give his mom a big hug for me. Here's some good info for after you get the muffler on.
Jim

http://www.exriders.com/archive/topic/229923-1.html

Oh keeping a charged battery in our atv's is ubber important, not doing so is a good way to start frying things. HEre's a great addition to your garage.

http://batterytender.com/


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks ! I shall! 


Oh yeah, Ima slip her right on though and I expect it to run flawlessly, as Its a OEM stock muffler, as well as everything else on its stock. Cept for air filter and such, but ill adjust the air crew for that if the muffler tends to make things a little poppy.

As far as the battery tender, I am going to get one of those eventually, for right now I actually do have a battery charger for ATV's (How I kept reviving the Prairie with the battery dieing, well until I fixed the probllem, stupid regulator)



With this weather we got I can wait until the muffler comes, thatll be wednesday, Cause ill be occupied on the brute force.

We got this huge tsunami looking storm, and within 15 minutes, everything is flooded, I do believe its time to take the BF 750 swimming eh?


:bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok:


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah same storm rocked us hope all y'all down around Raleigh are ok! That screw needs setting after youv'e had the carb apart. Don't remember did you check the valve lash? Something else you should do.
Jim


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya when I rebuilt the carb I rebuilt everything, so when the OEM muffler comes ill be adjusting the pilotair screw right.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

So I went swimming and totally rolled the brute force upside and had to winch it (the angle it was on on the hill in the creek was impossible to push back over had to winch it back) on its feet, its popping and such and would go faster then 2 mph and would die down.

then it started acting normal and finally got it back on our dirt road and reved it up and pops alot now.. Shat. What did I do?

I got it back to the garage and let it sit for a while it ran fine for then. What happened?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

probably rebuild time if you started it right after, but change the oil till its not milky and may have to clean the carbs.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

change oil & inspect ASAP!!! the longer it sets the more damage you will have


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got off work, going to the garage now to rip her apart and clean her insides out.

(That sounds dirty)


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait, correction, I just read what I wrote, I WAS ABOUT TO GO swimming.

When I flipped it upside on its side kinda upside down (the only thing holding it up where the snorks and radiated from going completely upside down

It was turned on it side, not under water. (the creek was I gonna go swimming in has a REAL steep embankment, 27" and 2" of lift didnt help me from not tipping over if you get my drift and that makes more sense)



Still draining the oil and cleaning the carb atleast.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's good you didn't get hurt. A Brute landing on you can kill. Good job on the Prairie, it's amazing to me that you revived it after it had been sitting for all that time.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks man! Ya I know when to jump off, It was a slow roll, I'm a 155 lb soccer player, pretty much in shape, I bench 215 (I think thats good for a 155 lb skrawny bastard like myself) I'm fast on my feet when it comes to getting out of the way.


I road it around today after changing the oil and put a new K*N oil filter in with good ol new clean oil.

Road it around, ran fine... after about 10 minutes of cruising, I noticed smoking, My exhaust now gets some of the side fender  (It did this after the roll, Im guessing the plastic got pressed against it hard and heat molded it closer to the exhaust. I took that plastic off, Took the air filter housing out, got the carb cleaned on the outside, took it off very slowly and closely so not dirt or grim in the heads. (I really need to get in the habit of taking pictures)


I took the float bowl off both sides, gunk all in the bottom. I used 2 cans of carb cleaner and cleaned the entire carb, jets, and the throttle side (btw the throttle side im talking about that black casing that has the throttle cable in, WAS TOTALLY gunked up with ****, Cleaned that out as well, had her sparkling after cleaning those bowls and jets.


I set the fuel/air screw to 2 turns out so im kinda in the middle, Not to rich, Not to lean, She revs really good and smooth and high, But I noticed more **** smoke. Im stumped, I had the entire side fenders off, Nothing was touching the exhaust, No wires, Nothing. And smoke was coming off the head pipes in the middle where the side fender is, before the slip on. Am I too lean and not knowing it by engine performance? Go richer?


My right front is squeaky, Im ripping that apart tomorrow and re-greassing everything (The guy that had it before me obviously didnt care of the squeaking, I hate it)


Anyway, Thanks for all you guys help so far! The prairie is coming along nice, The muffler is coming in the mail wednesday, Anyone got a time machine?


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

And the product of success, muffler on, rode her today, SO MUCH FUNNNNN. Definitely couldnt do much due to no front fender, didnt want rocks thrown in my eyes.


But i took her through a few creeks haha, So much fun with no fenders on that, Feels like your riding a boat.

The rear swing arm is lose it seems, or bearings are destroyed, there seems to be some play in the rear swing arm, and I have come to the conclusion I'll never have back breaks unless I replace the entire rear end. Its rusted bad and I dont think I know how to get it off, the brake drum part.

Pictures have no rear tires, I obviously threw tires on the back and rode her =)


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Look at the parts diagram real close so you have a good mental picture of where things are inside and find a die grinder with a cut off wheel. You can cut it off that way. I've done it before. If you decide to rebuild that mess be sure and get a new backing plate. If it's the same as the Bayou brakes it'll be crusty too and when you put in that stupid expensive new real drum seal it will chew it right up and let the water & mud in again. I sandblasted and painte dmine and it still crapped out almost instantly.
Jim


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, Im thinking about just saying eff the back brake.

Its gonna be a cruiser anyway on the farm, Nothing insane.
I went years without brakes anyway, atleast now I got front ones =)

When the fenders come in, ima clean her up and take the final picture for you guys.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah don't blame ya.The drum brakes are a royal pain. The Sealed oil bath rear brakes are just trick if you ask me.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Here we go, I wanna say final post, but its no telling, for all I know I may rip into the back brake and fix it, but as far as I know, This is the last post.


Shes done, Fenders, Etc, muffler, all done. rebuild complete.



This is it, and Yes, I KNOW of the different colors. It was either 240$ for the green that matches, THAT WOULD PROBABLY be faded anyway to the other green thats its SPOSE to match.

Or this darkish bluish green from a 1997 Prairie. (Or red, I think this color was the obvious choice)




Enjoy, and thank you ALL For your help, YOUVE ALL been extremely helpful, I couldnt have done it without any of your inputs, Lets keep this going on the rebuilds. Never let a 4x4 that has sentimental value die. Never. Ever. It means to much, (especially this one for personal reasons)


Enjoy the pictures, She may not be 100% show condition, but Im sure you all mimb's understand.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Also, I want to personally thank these users, for their inputs, and their prayers for my little nephew.



coolwizard
DRTJ
JRfronte
Muddy Brute Force
HP 488
Roboquad
foot0069
bigblackrancher
2010bruterider



You guys rock.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Your welcome Striker, anytime. I have a 5 year old daughter that was born with birth defects, so I know what you and and your family is going through. I am glad to hear the little guy is doing better. 

Good job on the rebuild, now go enjoy it for a little while and don't sweet the looks of it. Looks are only cosmetic and you can take care of that later. Have fun.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

great job you do nice work


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good deal dude. You done good. Take care of Tiny Tyler!! He's going to want to ride that thing someday.
Jim


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great job on the rebuild. I know it will never end up in that shape again. It's good to hear Tyler is doing better. I'll keep him on my list just the same. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pintail (Dec 17, 2016)

New to the forum, but I had to join because I am doing a repair to the same 4 wheeler as the OP.

My four wheeler was given to me 3 years ago by a friend. It was used and abused in the swamp, was never really kept up, and has all original parts so there will be a lot of fixing to do.

Anyway I used the four wheeler for a year and senior year of college came and went so it sat up for an entire hunting season. Well Im signing a lease for a new club next year so I needed to get it running. Anyways, I drained all the fluids tried to jump it and it turned over but never started. Started digging and found out a rat built a nest in the air intake hose all the way into the fan. I'm going to be doing a ton of work to the four wheeler so Ill try to post similar to the OP. I may make a new thread, but I wanted to bookmark this one. 

I should get started sometime tomorrow so Ill take pics and try to post updates at least a couple times a week.


----------

